# Linie programmieren ? wichtig



## Kalma (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem.... 
In html kann ich nur horizontale Linien (-----) zeichnen und keine Vertikalen ( | ) ...
Kann mir da jemand helfen

David


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2005)

Eine vertikale Linie liesse sich mit einem linken/rechten Rahmen, oder einer entsprechenden Grafik realisieren.


----------



## Gumbo (16. Dezember 2005)

Es wäre hilfreich zu wissen, in welchem Zusammenhang diese vertikale Linie dargestellt werden soll.


----------



## Sk3l3tor (16. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 

1. "wichtig" sind wohl alle Probleme hier
2. Versuch es mal hiermit: 


```
<hr noshade size="1">
```


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2005)

Sk3l3tor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch es mal hiermit:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Und was soll das bringen? 

Das hr -Element erzeugt eine horizontale Linie, gefragt ist aber nach einer Vertikalen.


----------



## Kalma (16. Dezember 2005)

das mit dem code

```
<hr size="1">
```
hab ich schon ausprobiert.... das geht wohl...
im prinzip, meine ich eine linie wie bei chrisbrien.com 
da ist sone gestrichelte... kann man das auch programmieren oder sollte ich da ne grafik nehmen?

D


----------



## fhr (16. Dezember 2005)

Wie gesagt mit nem Rahmen wär das am einfachsten.

http://www.google.de -> "vertikale linie" eingeben -> suchen drücken -> ersten link anklicken...
so einfach ist das   

Sicherheitshalber hier nochmal der link
http://www.homepage-total.de/css/vertikale-linie.php


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2005)

Der gestrichelte / gepunktete Rahmen lässt sich mit CSS realisieren -> SELFHTML: CSS / border-style.


----------



## shrewm (16. Dezember 2005)

"border-style: dashed" um genau zu sein


----------



## Azi (16. Dezember 2005)

Oder Punktiert, was ich manchmal recht schön finde: dotted. Das muss aber größer als 1 Pixel sein, den die Browser stellen es sonst als Linie dar.


----------

